# RIP Professor Remy A. Presas



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2013)

12 years ago.

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2013)

.


----------



## James Miller (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------

